# Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?



## Administrator (18. Oktober 2005)

*Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## churchill372 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*

Die, welche WoW spielen haben so wies aussieht keine Zeit zum Voten


----------



## DrVampir (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*



			
				churchill372 am 18.10.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Die, welche WoW spielen haben so wies aussieht keine Zeit zum Voten


yo, so seh ich das auch, aber ma ganz ehrlich, so gut is das spiel auch nich...


----------



## Danielovitch (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*



			
				DrVampir am 19.10.2005 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> churchill372 am 18.10.2005 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben. Außerdem - wer hier online dafür votet, dass man das vielleicht sogar ausbauen sollte, der kann sich den ganzen Kram doch genauso gut irgendwo im Internet besorgen  :-o


----------



## alexya (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich finde das Erbärmlich, auch von der PC-G sowas überhaupt anzubieten.
MMO(RP)Gs leben von ihrer Komplexität, denn die machen es langlebig und was man so hört ist WoW schon recht "kurz". Wozu es denn noch künstlich verkürzen indem man den Spielern unter die Nase hält, wie sie wo was am besten machen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*



			
				alexya am 20.10.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich finde das Erbärmlich, auch von der PC-G sowas überhaupt anzubieten...


Trotzdem fände ich beispielsweise eine Übersicht über die neuen/geänderten Talentbäume nach einem Patch recht sinnvoll. Auch in die Listen, in denen die Quests für die Instanz X aufgelistet sind, schaue ich öfters mal rein - es ist auch praktischer, sowas neben der Tastatur liegen zu haben, als 'bin mal eben bei thotbott schauen' afk-Pausen einlegen zu müssen ...


----------



## Dumbi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln*



			
				alexya am 20.10.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MMO(RP)Gs leben von ihrer Komplexität, denn die machen es langlebig und was man so hört ist WoW schon recht "kurz".


IMHO kann man WoW nicht einfach so als kurz bezeichnen, jeder WoW-Spieler wird mir da bestimmt zustimmen. Und selbst wenn es tatsächlich "kurz" ist, so darf man nicht vergessen, dass WoW sehr populär ist und von sehr vielen Menschen gespielt wird. Eben deswegen gab es bis jetzt so viele "WoW-Sammelkarten" in der PCG, weil man sich auf die aktuellen Trends konzentrieren muss. Obwohl ich persönlich mir anstelle der WoW-Tipps lieber zusätzliche Hilfe-Seiten zu anderen Spielen wünsche, so kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man sich dermaßen um die WoW-Spieler kümmert. 
Nur wie gesagt, mittlerweile sollte man wieder darauf verzichten und den Platz für andere Spiele "opfern"


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*



> Auch künftig gewünscht?



nein und wurde auch noch nie gewünscht.



> sollten ausgebaut werden



klar noch ausbauen - da können wird die pcg dann auch gleich in wow- fanzine umbenennen.


----------



## alexya (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*



			
				Worrel am 20.10.2005 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> alexya am 20.10.2005 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja kleinigkeiten, nichts dagegen. Ich würd auch gern aus vielen Verschiedenen Quellen lesen, wie die Einzelnen Professions bzw. Abenteurerberufe aufgebaut sind, was wann kommt und was es mach. Sind Spellupdates sinnvoll, oder sollte ich auf eine Tradition einer bestimmten Rasse setzen (so ich diese Rasse spiele), usw.
Aber was ich in der PC-G las, kommt eher einer "Komplettlösung" gleich, und da muss ich dann doch sagen das muss nicht Unbedingt sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*

Wenn das nächste mal so ein Spiel erscheint, dann macht bitte bitte sofort ein extra Sonderheft. Die Seiten in der PCGames kann man dafür viel sinnvoller nutzen, entweder für Tipps und Tricks anderer Spiele oder für umfangreichere Test oder Vorschauberichte. So wurden viel zu viele Seiten der Ausgaben in den letzten Monaten für WoW verschenkt.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## ballz4all (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*

Es ist mir einfach unbegreiflich, wie man/frau mit tipps von anderen überhaupft noch das spiel interessant findet. ich dachte suchen, sammeln und neues entdecken sei der sinn des ganzen. aber offenbar wimmelt es unter den spielern nur so von schülerInnen, die zu allem einen offiziellen lösungsweg brauchen und bürolisten, die gerne listen abhaken. abenteuerlust und hartnäckigkeit (z.B. beim suchen und ausprobieren) sind da schlicht unnötig   

liebes PCG. die hauptausgabe sollte breit gefächert sein, spezialausgaben können spezis bedienen. monatelanges sammeln von heftbestandteilen passt eher zur BRAVO (und der dazugehörigen zielgruppe), als zu einem heft, das leser aus verschiedenen alterkategorien bedienen will. eure sammel-tipps erfüllen in etwa den zweck wie ein einkaufsführer für aldi: diejenigen, die so was brauchen, bräuchten eigentlich noch viel mehr hilfe. abgesehen davon, ist es auch vom hersteller eine frechheit, ein spiel herauszugeben, das dann von der haupt-nutzergruppe nur befriedigend genutzt werden kann, wenn sie sekundärliteratur dazu erhält


----------



## Rosini (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*

Erschießt mich, aber ich find es ziemlich nervig. Für WoW spieler ist es vielleicht ziemlich nützlich. Aber ich komme mir einfach nur doof vor, wenn ich in jeder Ausgabe mindestens 6 Seiten zu WoW überspringen muss. 



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.10.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das nächste mal so ein Spiel erscheint, dann macht bitte bitte sofort ein extra Sonderheft. Die Seiten in der PCGames kann man dafür viel sinnvoller nutzen, entweder für Tipps und Tricks anderer Spiele oder für umfangreichere Test oder Vorschauberichte. So wurden viel zu viele Seiten der Ausgaben in den letzten Monaten für WoW verschenkt.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



*zustimm*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. November 2005)

*AW: Seit Anfang des Jahres bietet PC Games World of Warcraft-Tipps zum Sammeln an. Auch künftig gewünscht?*



			
				SYSTEM am 18.10.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


WoW-Tipps&Tricks sollten auch zukünftig Bestandteil von Heften sein, da sich der Inhalt von WoW ändert bzw vergrössert, um so eine gewisse Aktualität zu gewährleisten.
EIN Sonderheit ist nach einigen Monaten nutzlos, weil der Inhalt teilweise nicht mehr mit dem Spiel übereinstimmt.
Tipps&Tricks zu einem MMORPG kann man eben nicht mit den Tipps zu einem anderen Nicht-MMORPG-Spiel vergleichen, weil dort Inhalte und Strategien keinem stetigen Wandel unterworfen sind.

Die Frage ist auch nicht, wieso sich PCG erdreistet, "nutzlose" WoW-Tipps und Tricks abzudrucken, die nicht jeden interessieren. Die Frage ist eher: Kann PCG es sich leisten, die zahlreichen WoW-Spieler nicht mit Infos in einem Heft zu versorgen.

WoW ist nicht ein MMORPG, sondern derzeit DAS MMORPG - nicht weil es unbedingt das beste ist, sondern weil es aktuell wohl das populärste Online-Spiel ist. Das kann ein Spielemagazin keinesfalls ignorieren.
Überlegt es euch mal von dieser Seite...


----------

